# New Ducato Door Mirror Rip Off



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi Everyone, I'm new to the group.
I had to dive for the nearside hedge when faced with a truck over the white line with the inevitable bang and a smashed mirror. The forward face was smashed and the actual mirror elements fell to the road to be flattened by the following traffic.
Google failed to come up with any replacements so I phoned the MH dealer to be told it will cost £250 inc VAT without fitting! I then phoned the local Iveco commercial Fiat outlet who quoted £196 inc VAT without fitting.
Hence my posting on the great mirror rip off.
Fitting is not simple as the wiring joining connectors are behind the door panel trims. I've stopped at this point as I'll probably do more damage but hope to enlist the aid of a friend tomorrow.
I'll keep you posted on my progress.


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*Welcome*

Hi Grockel.
Welcome to the forum  
I am sure you will find the site most helpful. 8) 
Does your name mean your a tourist ? 
I last heard this name when I lived on the Isle of Wight in connection with tourists !
I hope you enjoy your visit if you are a "grockel" please come back soon  
Regards 1happy


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

MY FIRST THOUGHT WHEN LOOKING AT THOSE NEW MIRRORS WAS "THAT WILL BE EXPENSIVE TO REPLACE".

hOPE YOU SORT IT SOON.


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*e560!*

Good choice of MH!
we love it!
Barry


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

Recently we had an accident with the offside mirror assembly on my Hymer. It's all electric. I go a quote from Hymer UK of £250 + P & P. I then made a few enquiries and have found a source in germany. Same morror for 150 Eu - about £120 cheaper at :-
http://www.ccmeier.de

So for a little over the £250 quoted by Hymer UK, 400 eu to be exact, I am getting a a SOG and tap. I needed the later because one is starting to leak.

One of the owners, Gerd Meier, speaks excellent English and was very helpful. It may be worth exploring this source to save a few bob.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ducato Mirrors*

Hello

Everything about the mirrors says they will be expensive - the facts that the indicator light is mounted there too is another clue.

Russell


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

we had the same issue on two motorhomes.....the fact that it was left hand drive made it even worse as the mirrors are different. on our euramobil 695 we went to fiat for a passenger mirror....they could get us one but the arms weren't long enough. it had to be specially ordered as it was lhd and we ended up having to use the old arms off the broken one....it was costly and inconvenient. the other one was on our euramobil 810 which was sourced through elite at banbury direct from euramobil. this was not cheap either and took a while to arrive...good luck
hannah


----------



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

*HOW TO REPLACE THE DUCATO MIRROR*

Buy a new mirror from a Fiat commercial dealer not a motorhome dealer- see above posting.
Remove the internal blind if you have one. *You will need Torx and crosshead screw drivers.*Remove the quarter-light trim by prising up the edge which nearest to the front then slide the trim towards the front.
Next prise off and remove the trim around the door loudspeaker and remove the speaker retaining screws. Remove the connecting plug on the speaker and set it aside in a safe place.
You can now access the mirror cables through the aperture left by the speaker.
Remove the mirror retaining screws (large torx and very tight) and have an assistant hold the mirror clear of the door, wiggle the wires so you can identify them inside the door.
Separate the plugs and sockets and completely remove the old mirror.

Mount the new mirror with it's cables onto the door and couple up the plugs and sockets. They all appear to be different and handed to prevent wrong assembly.
Connect up the speaker and screw in place. Clip the trim back on.
Clip the quarter-light trim in place and similarly with the blind.
Congratulate yourself on a job well done!


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

*Fiat Mirrors*

Hi :lol: 
Have a look at this site https://sslrelay.com/www.librautomo...MIRRORS/0090_Fiat/product_overview.shopscript 
Might be some good
regards
Richard :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Exactly*



chrisgog said:


> MY FIRST THOUGHT WHEN LOOKING AT THOSE NEW MIRRORS WAS "THAT WILL BE EXPENSIVE TO REPLACE".
> 
> hOPE YOU SORT IT SOON.


As what I thought when I saw the New Mercedes Sprinter Mirror. If you specify the PDC (park Distance control). The mirrors not only contain an signal indicator but aslo the distance indicator.

Yes the UK is a ripoff.

EG: Blaupunkt D-Namic TMC Tuner

UK Price £209 + £10 Postage
German Website price www.temeon.de I paid Euros 159 + 16 Euros DHL
Saving £78

Trev


----------



## 102160 (Dec 20, 2006)

Britain is not known as 'treasure Island' by manufacturers for nothing you know.....(pirate with parrot on shoulder smiley)


----------

